# Pa Falcon cam



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.pacast.com/players/falcon.asp
cool site... falcon pair is now sitting on 3 eggs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll have to check it tomorrow .. it's way DARK there now! 

Terry


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Shes on there right now! Or he.


----------



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Jump*

Maybe they will hatch and fall off. Or pigeon come by and eats them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Caution To Our Members*

Do be aware that falcons DO eat birds, and it is very likely that there will be some disturbing video along the way from this site sooner or later. If you are not able to handle seeing a falcon parent bring a pigeon or other bird to the nest to feed the babies, then you probably shouldn't check this cam site often or even at all.

I've yet to see anything at this site as I've not had the chance to check it during daylight hours.

Anyway .. just a caution ..

Terry


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw the hawk today 9:30 am


----------

